# Overflow Box



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

I bought a second hand 180 with dual corner overflows. It’s dimensions are 72x20x30. It was only drilled for 2 drain lines, one in each overflow, no return lines. One is a 2 in the other is 1.5 in. The return lines were run over the top. 

I really like modern and clean installs, so I’m not that enamored with overtop top return lines but I am planning to put it in wall once we finish our basement. Once that is done you won’t see the plumbing anyway, but in the mean time I’ll probably spray the PVC black so it’s not as distracting. The tank will be placed with that in mind. I have the current tank plumbed into a sump room which is directly beside the tank. 

Now the main issue that I am battling is I don’t like the size of the overflow boxes. I feel they take up way too much tank space for what they are. Both overflow boxes are 6in wide x 10in deep, so they protrude half way into the tank. The other issue I’m not sure what to make of is having 2 separate drains and they’re different sizes. I’m guessing that at some point one was a drain and the other a return but I really don’t like the idea of only having 1 drain. 

I’m thinking of something like a custom low profile Coast to Coast overflow that’s approx. 1.5inches deep. It would be similar to the Ghost overflows. Have the 2 bulkheads drain to an external overflow which can then be plumbed for a Bean Animal. My second sticking point is that the drains are drilled in the middle of the tank, 18 inches from the bottom. So I’m not sure if I should continue the overflow box from all the way to the bottom or stop just below the drains. 

Any input would be very much appreciated.


----------

